
Elon Musk Departs from OpenAI; Gabe Newell and Others Join as Donors – Neowin - vezycash
https://www.neowin.net/news/elon-musk-departs-from-openai-gabe-newell-and-others-join-as-donors
======
jacobpedd
What does this mean for the future of OpenAI and what was his motivation for
leaving?

